# My second ADGA show - three GC ribbons!



## NorthArrow (Jun 6, 2018)

I attended the Western PA Dairy Goat Association show in Franklin PA and was thrilled to get two champion legs on my herd sire his first time out at three years old. One of my 2018 doe kids from him also got a dry leg.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Good Job!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## NorthArrow (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks everyone! Are my pictures showing up? The links to the attachments on my end are broken


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

There's three pics showing, one your you buck, your ribbons and one of your doeling.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Love the way those Nubians look


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Congratulations! I haven't shown yet, but I'm thinking about 'making the leap' next year with my Nigerian Dwarf goats. What a handsome buck you have! And your doeling is too cute. I love Nubian ears


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Congratulations


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Conrats!!!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats! Pretty goats


----------

